# Positive digi -ve cheapie please help!



## Bumpontherun

I don’t know how many DPO I am as we are NTNP until July. I desperately want to be pregnant. Think my period is late, but I’m still breastfeeding my one year old so cycles not regular. 

I got a +ve digi today 1-2 weeks. 

Then later I did a cheapie - negative - not even a squinter. So I did a first response - definite line. 

I’m very nervous as had 3 miscarriages before my daughter all of which began with lines not progressing. Has anyone had a cheapie not work before? I’ve always found them to be reliable. 

I know there is really nothing for it but to wait 48 hrs and test again....


----------



## Karissa Neal

If a positive showed up on a digital
That’s a pretty good sign


----------



## Suggerhoney

I didnt get a line on a cheepy until I was about 14DPO and even then it was v v v faint. 
I wud trust the digital and the Frer. I pray u get progression. I've also had 3 Misscariges 2 were chemicals and I never got progression and the other was a later MC at 10 weeks and 4 days. 
So anytime I'm pregnant I worry like crazy. 
I think I must of done about 100 tests with this pregnancy. 
Good luck hon really hope you have a very sticky beany and a healthy 9 months


----------



## confuzion

Definitely trust the digital and frer over the cheapie. Congrats!


----------

